# My Hybrid Noga 360° Mod



## darkzero (Nov 9, 2016)

I've been wanting a certain Noga configuration for a while now. Problem is, Noga does not make it. I've had this idea for a while now & I finally decided to make it happen.  Hopefully Noga sees this & starts making it.

I love the 360° fine adjust on the NF1024 but it's over all size is just too small for me. I love the DG size but I'm not a fan of the fine adjust on top. My favorite personal favorite Noga to use on the lathe is the DG10533 (FAB).

This is what happens when a NF1024 meets a DG61003. Now I can indicate the OD & face without having to reposition the base. Sure I could just reposition the base.....anyone who remembers me knows that I have more than enough Nogas so why not.










WIP Progress pics


----------



## francist (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice to see you back.

-frank


----------



## mikey (Nov 10, 2016)

francist said:


> Nice to see you back.
> 
> -frank



+1 - Glad to see you're back!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice work DZ!
i hope all is well, glad to see you back!


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 17, 2016)

New Noga FAT/FAB, awesome! I would love to put a 360° base on this or another one.
Great work DZ.


----------



## EmilioG (May 12, 2017)

Here's a good demo on Indicator stands and how they all sag>>


----------



## darkzero (May 12, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> Here's a good demo on Indicator stands and how they all sag>>



And that's why I prefer the anti-gravity model Nogas & anti-magnetic indicators! 

I have been been meaning to build me a anti-gravity generator to use in the shop with my regular indicators & holders. But I'm currently tied up building my EB Enterprises 121G kit. I've got places to go, things to fix, & I'm running outta time!


----------



## EmilioG (May 12, 2017)

I'm going to build a hybrid Noga using 2" diameter rods with gussets and an over head support beam.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 2, 2017)

Where can I get a clamp without a fine adjust for my noga?










i


----------



## darkzero (Jun 2, 2017)

Depends if you want it with a 3/8" or 8mm hole. 3/8" is p/n FA1120, 8mm is FA1100. 

For the FA1120, $13 at MSC is the cheapest I found in a quick search.

https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/59451732?rItem=59451732

Acouple of others:

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...me/Top+Attachments+for+Noga+Indicator+Holders

https://www.amazon.com/Noga-NF-Style-Replacement-Stem/dp/B01BH7I2PO


----------



## darkzero (Nov 9, 2016)

I've been wanting a certain Noga configuration for a while now. Problem is, Noga does not make it. I've had this idea for a while now & I finally decided to make it happen.  Hopefully Noga sees this & starts making it.

I love the 360° fine adjust on the NF1024 but it's over all size is just too small for me. I love the DG size but I'm not a fan of the fine adjust on top. My favorite personal favorite Noga to use on the lathe is the DG10533 (FAB).

This is what happens when a NF1024 meets a DG61003. Now I can indicate the OD & face without having to reposition the base. Sure I could just reposition the base.....anyone who remembers me knows that I have more than enough Nogas so why not.










WIP Progress pics


----------



## francist (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice to see you back.

-frank


----------



## mikey (Nov 10, 2016)

francist said:


> Nice to see you back.
> 
> -frank



+1 - Glad to see you're back!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice work DZ!
i hope all is well, glad to see you back!


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 17, 2016)

New Noga FAT/FAB, awesome! I would love to put a 360° base on this or another one.
Great work DZ.


----------



## EmilioG (May 12, 2017)

Here's a good demo on Indicator stands and how they all sag>>


----------



## darkzero (May 12, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> Here's a good demo on Indicator stands and how they all sag>>



And that's why I prefer the anti-gravity model Nogas & anti-magnetic indicators! 

I have been been meaning to build me a anti-gravity generator to use in the shop with my regular indicators & holders. But I'm currently tied up building my EB Enterprises 121G kit. I've got places to go, things to fix, & I'm running outta time!


----------



## EmilioG (May 12, 2017)

I'm going to build a hybrid Noga using 2" diameter rods with gussets and an over head support beam.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 2, 2017)

Where can I get a clamp without a fine adjust for my noga?










i


----------



## darkzero (Jun 2, 2017)

Depends if you want it with a 3/8" or 8mm hole. 3/8" is p/n FA1120, 8mm is FA1100. 

For the FA1120, $13 at MSC is the cheapest I found in a quick search.

https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/59451732?rItem=59451732

Acouple of others:

http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...me/Top+Attachments+for+Noga+Indicator+Holders

https://www.amazon.com/Noga-NF-Style-Replacement-Stem/dp/B01BH7I2PO


----------

